# Easy to stay



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It's easy to stay in Malaysia, even without the Malaysia My Second Home program. They let you have 90 day entry stamps over and over, More and more people are showing up here because they are tired of how unclear the new rules are in Thailand, and how erratic the granting of visas has become.


----------



## si_82 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Synthia

I was interested to read your post about it being easy to stay in malaysia. Did u mean easy for retired people or working folks. I would very much like to go live over there but i know it is very hard to get a work permit and mm2h is out of the question for me. Can you work over there and do visa runs?

cheers.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've never met anyone working illegally in Malaysia. Unlike Thailand, they enforce the immigration laws. Most foreigners who work in Thailand teach English, and that isn't needed here as there are plenty of Malaysians who are totally fluent. High school here is conducted in English. There is work for foreign teachers, but they must be fully qualified teachers in a subject, not ESL teachers.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a major shortage here in some professions, such as engineering, so it can be easier to get work here if you are in one of those professions. I think they favor immigrants from Muslim countries, though.


----------

